# mobile home door replacement



## millipede (May 28, 2006)

So our back door is finally going to get replaced. The home is only 16 years old(ish) but those cheap doors... We've been getting ice on the inside of them in the winter, lots of heat transfer through the window in the summer, bugs could get in, etc. 
Until(some day) I move the washer and dryer, we have to stick with a door that swings out... one with a window that has a screen would be awesome.(no screen doors for this house)
My question...
Are the mobile home doors they make today any better than 16 years ago?
Aluminum frame that screws onto the house... aluminum(THIN) door with styrofoam inside. There's just been lots of problems over the years. Anything new is going to be better than what we have... 
I'm just curious if they're any better made these days...
And are there good places to buy? There's a local place about half an hour from here. Their inventory isn't huge. 

anyway... 
I feel like I had more thoughts on that but... brain is fried... wish I could nap. ha


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

I would talk to an actual door supply house.

They can cut a standard door down and install it on the proper sized jamb.

Then you can have a steel, or fiberglass insulated door with real locks, hinges and weatherstripping.

The cost may be more, but it will be worth it.

The replacement doors aren't much better than the originals, if at all.

You may get lucky and they may have the proper sized slab already available as well.

Most mobile home doors are an odd size. Usually just a bit shorter than normal.


----------



## millipede (May 28, 2006)

Unless/until I remodel things on the inside, it has to be something that swings out. 
Would regular doors be set up that way? What about with windows, particularly a window that can open with a screen when the weather is nice? That'd be great.
I don't know where any door supply houses are but can look into it.

This is something someone's going to help me do, just to be kind. I don't want to make things difficult.

Yeah, The door itself was about 32 x 75 I think. Definitely odd.

Lowes has doors I believe... but I'm not sure if any of those would be good for an outward swinging door, or how cheap they are to have them custom...


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Rodeo's Bud said:


> I would talk to an actual door supply house.
> 
> They can cut a standard door down and install it on the proper sized jamb.
> 
> ...


It is unlikely that a regular type door could be mounted to the wall where the old one is now. The walls are too thin, and framed with 2x2's. I just replace mine every ten years or so. I intend to put a new one on this summer.


----------



## millipede (May 28, 2006)

muleskinner2 said:


> It is unlikely that a regular type door could be mounted to the wall where the old one is now. The walls are too thin, and framed with 2x2's. I just replace mine every ten years or so. I intend to put a new one on this summer.


That just reminded me...
So this is a 2004 doublewide with 2x6 exterior walls.
But, you're right, it's mounted to the outside and that will be the easiest thing to do. This guy looked at it and said to put in a different door we'd have to tear open the wall because he's not even sure there's a header above it. It would have to be ripped open and reframed. I'm not sure he wants to do that. Which I understand.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

millipede said:


> That just reminded me...
> So this is a 2004 doublewide with 2x6 exterior walls.
> But, you're right, it's mounted to the outside and that will be the easiest thing to do. This guy looked at it and said to put in a different door we'd have to tear open the wall because he's not even sure there's a header above it. It would have to be ripped open and reframed. I'm not sure he wants to do that. Which I understand.


He's right, it's just more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I lived in a doublewide with 2 x 6 construction, built around 2000. Very upgraded. I replaced front and back stock, off the floor, outside doors from HD with no problem. Both originally swung in.

I think you need to find who the manufacturer is. Some are built very well.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

millipede said:


> Unless/until I remodel things on the inside, it has to be something that swings out.
> Would regular doors be set up that way? What about with windows, particularly a window that can open with a screen when the weather is nice? That'd be great.
> I don't know where any door supply houses are but can look into it.
> 
> ...


They do make normal outgoing doors. 

If on a tight budget, then a like for like replacement is easiest.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

millipede said:


> So our back door is finally going to get replaced. The home is only 16 years old(ish) but those cheap doors... We've been getting ice on the inside of them in the winter, lots of heat transfer through the window in the summer, bugs could get in, etc.
> Until(some day) I move the washer and dryer, we have to stick with a door that swings out... one with a window that has a screen would be awesome.(no screen doors for this house)
> My question...
> Are the mobile home doors they make today any better than 16 years ago?
> ...



You need a mobile home specific door. I have installed 100's of them over the years. Measure the height and width. Go to somewhere* other than *big box store as they dont have a clue. If you cant find one let me know and I can find you one close by.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

An awning over the door is a worthwhile investment, I have a 1990 D/W with original doors & awnings.,


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

millipede said:


> So our back door is finally going to get replaced. The home is only 16 years old(ish) but those cheap doors... We've been getting ice on the inside of them in the winter, lots of heat transfer through the window in the summer, bugs could get in, etc.
> Until(some day) I move the washer and dryer, we have to stick with a door that swings out... one with a window that has a screen would be awesome.(no screen doors for this house)
> My question...
> Are the mobile home doors they make today any better than 16 years ago?
> ...











Mobile Home Parts Store


Mobile home parts store offers mobile home parts such as mobile home skirting, windows, and doors. We have been faithfully serving customers since 2000.



mobilehomepartsstore.com


----------



## millipede (May 28, 2006)

Is anyone knowledgeable on how you measure these? The ones I'm looking at online right now are 32" x 76". Measuring the door, and not the frame... The outside of the current door is 32 x 76, or the tiniest bit over but basically 32 x 76. If you measure the other side of the door, it's narrower by an inch and a half or so.
I am ASSUMING that 32 x 76 is what I'd want.


mreynolds said:


> If you cant find one let me know and I can find you one close by.


There's a place about half an hour from here in Springdale. The guy that was here measuring called them, but he was very specific and they said they didn't have any in stock. I don't feel like driving there but I might have to. Just to see what they have.



Esteban29304 said:


> An awning over the door is a worthwhile investment


Is that something that would help extend it's life?
I can say that the way the shingles hang over and the fascia(I think, the face going outward, and is vertical, is not 90° vertical so, when it rains hard out the water goes right down the sides of the house... we have to close all the windows in the house when it's pouring out.  
I really wish I had a covered porch or something. Stepping out, I think a small awning would be RIGHT over my head... We have a lot of wasps around here and I'm always worried about one being right outside the door as I step out. :/



goodatit said:


> Mobile Home Parts Store
> 
> 
> Mobile home parts store offers mobile home parts such as mobile home skirting, windows, and doors. We have been faithfully serving customers since 2000.
> ...


Are they trustworthy? I had checked them out.
This is what my current door looks like.








32" x 76" Out-Swing Exterior Door With 9 Lite Window


32" x 76" Out-Swing Exterior Door With 9 Lite Window | Mobile Home Parts Store



mobilehomepartsstore.com




But I'm looking at this one to replace it








32" x 76" Out-Swing Exterior Door With Vertical Sliding Window


32" x 76" Out-Swing Exterior Door With Vertical Sliding Window | Mobile Home Parts Store



mobilehomepartsstore.com





It has a window that will slide open with a screen. No screen doors here, a screen would be nice. The window is smaller and would let less light in, which is a bummer... but currently I have plastic on the window we have now. 
I wonder if the replacement door's window would be any better in regards to heat and cold.
And hopefully any replacement will be better around the edges so we don't have drafts that cause ice buildup inside the house.

Obviously, the ones that are already made for this that just screw on from the outside are going to be the easiest to mess with... no reframing anything. But I do hate that they're aluminum frames and such. We had a real problem with that aluminum transferring cold in the winter, causing condensation. 
I wonder, if the design ends up being almost identical, if there's a way to mitigate that.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Yes you are correct on the measurement size. It's less on the inside because there should be plywood trim on the inside but the door will go all the way to the rough opening.

You will need to get new screws and putty tape. Barring no rot, you should be done in an hour or 2. Not much you can do about the door transferring cold. If it also sweats your house may be too tight. It's happens a lot in mobile homes because of the rest they are built.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Re: wasps in the awning. Just watch for them building nests in mid spring to early summer. If you see one building a nest, wait until night and spray the queen with wasp and hornet killer. By eliminating the queen you eliminate the possibility of a nest in that spot.


----------



## 50ShadesOfDirt (Nov 11, 2018)

I just built a home-made door, and fit it to the opening ... 2x4 frame, plywood both sides, insulation, and a 2x2 insulated window. I re-used the existing door hinges and such. It lets in light into a dark space ...

Because its a funky door size, I don't walk thru it anyway ... I'm too tall for its small size, but the diy door solved the old door problem(s).

We knocked out a wall elsewhere, and put in french doors for better access, more light, etc.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

Go to your local mobile home supply store and discuss your options. They have better doors than you had originally.

Jeff


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

The awning WILL help protect your door & the flooring at the door. Plus it will help you stay dry when unlocking the door in the rain, etc. Don't worry about wasps. Just spray or smoke them out when you see them. 
Yes, Mobile Home Parts store is legit & a good company. Sign up on their website & you will get discounts by e mail. BUT, if you have a store closer, use it to save on shipping.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Ny problem with mobile ome entry door replacement is that there is nothing solid in the walls to screw anything to. You can buy an insulated door that comes pre-hung. 32 inch is a standard size, but trailer doors are often shorter than standard.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

millipede said:


> Are the mobile home doors they make today any better than 16 years ago?


No, I have replace mine twice in the past 22 years. That back door is also an odd size, so it is best to get it from a Mobile Home supplier.


----------



## Bulbbegins (6 mo ago)

If you live in a moving house, then you need to choose the back door, paying attention to characteristics such as structural strength and resistance to natural phenomena. An excellent option would be 36 x 80 solid core door. The main advantages of such door is that it's environmentally friendly, strong, durable, has a high degree of soundproofing and low thermal conductivity. They are slightly more expensive than regular doors, but you can also find cheaper options here. For example, oak or beech is expensive. Instead, you can choose much cheaper doors made of glued solid wood, and it will protect you no less.


----------



## yordankamotivated (6 mo ago)

Yes, certainly the doors that are produced now are much better and more modern than those that were produced 16 years ago. Sixteen years is a very long time in which the material from which the doors are made has greatly improved. But it depends a lot on where you buy the doors. Not all companies produce equally good doors. That's why, before you buy new doors in your house, analyze several offers. That's what I did before I changed the doors in my house. I analyzed the doors from several stores and finally found some modern doors in an online store. I ordered them, and I was very pleased with the result.


----------



## ToniaTolmie (18 d ago)

They didn't used to make quality doors, and people didn't move that often for work


----------



## WhoISTom (15 d ago)

Well now the situation is different, and the man needs advice to be convenient and easy to dismantle the door. I also asked myself this question, but my wife wanted beautiful doors, lightweight, so that the glass was and the view of the garden. We have a gorgeous view from the second floor. We decided to find a custom door at https://doorsdirect2u.co.uk/product-category/french-doors/, left the size and preferences. At home, these doors look much better than in the store. French door designs that overlook the loggia are similar to the entrance doors. They are made of the same materials and using the same technologies. Air-tightness and thermal insulation of balcony models are at a decent level


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Can you people read? Seriously! The post is about a *MOBILE HOME *door! And the poster is not going to order a door from the UK!


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Danaus29 said:


> Can you people read? Seriously! The post is about a *MOBILE HOME *door! And the poster is not going to order a door from the UK!


I’m just curious how they got a view of the garden from the 2nd floor of their Mobil home?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Not sure I understood last posts. But yea, mobile homes or the older ones with the super thin walls, you have to do some reframing and pretty much custom make a door. If a solid wood door works, check out habitat for humanity stores if you have one near you. One thing they always have plenty of is doors, and some are commercial solid wood fire doors to meet code. Sure they were crazy high price new. But being solid wood, could easily be cut down to whatever size you need. Either reuse old door frame or dig into wall and reframe for the door. People didnt used to buy prefab, preframed doors, they actually built everything including installing hinges, etc. You can still find specialty tools/jigs to mortise for the hinges and to drill the holes for the latches/knob. Personally if any way possible I would want minimum 36in wide door. 32inch are lot more trouble moving large things in and out of the building. Honestly surprised they dont make 48inch doors. Just to make moving furniture in and out easier. If you cant get it through a 48inch door, you dont need it inside. Though with barn size houses anymore suppose some want to build stalls to keep cattle or racing horses...... body heat from such help warm such large space.....


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Keep in mind a fire door can weigh over 200 pounds. Wouldn't want to install one on a 2x2 stud wall of a trailer.


----------

